# Mr. & Mrs. Bomb



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Well Mr. & Mrs. Golfnut bombed the tar out of me today! Forrest and Suzanne-aka Ashkicker really put a hurtin on me. Suzanne hit me with a 5er of Top-Notch smokes and a bag of Mexico Organic Nayarit coffee beans which can't wait to enjoy! Forrest hit me with a great selection of Carlos Toranos and one of his Beautiful hand-crafted ashtrays. Man this tray is a work of art for sure. I really appreciate the beating guys. You two are great!:biggrin:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweet ass hit,awesome tray and coffee beans!!!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Everything looks great, very nice smack down there.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

David
That will look great on the plantation--you know in the "BIG" room


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> David
> That will look great on the plantation--you know in the "BIG" room


:roflmao: It sure will bro


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Got to love tag teams!!! Way to go guys!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

What a great send out!that is one cool bomb!!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Sweet hit for sure


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Awesome hit! Enjoy the smokes, beans and tray David!


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow nice double team there.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

man nice slappin!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice tag team.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very Nice hit!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome hit! The coffee beans look great!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome hit...A class act pair of bombers for sure. And OMG... fresh roasted coffee...


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome hit..another work of art from Forrest


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

that really is a piece of art


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Not sure if anyone can be more worthy of this most excellent hit!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

That is a great hit. So the secret to knocking David down is a little tag team


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Great Hit! I have to admit, I can't decide what looks tastier, the coffee or the smokes.


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

:biggrin: Yeah, it took 2 of us to lay a whipping on big David, but man was it worth it! Feels good to lay one upside the head of the likes of him! :biggrin:

Enjoy it all David, as we said, you sir are a fine BOTL and thanks again for all you do.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow!!! Thats an awesome hit!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awesome stuff


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice hit!! :eeek:


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

nice hit!!
by the look of things around here, this guy definately deserves it!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

yet another satisfied _*ForresTray*_ customer :biggrin:


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

super hit well deserving target


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

amazing hit!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

GreySmoke said:


> Not sure if anyone can be more worthy of this most excellent hit!


What Ben said and it looks like you have eveerything you need.Awesome SHMAACK!!!


----------

